# 1st Post: Help needed, old vs new Sig?



## DCFresh (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi all! I'm looking into my first Sig, and was hoping some of you experts could help me out with a couple ???s. I'm still a relative noob to handguns, having owned a Ruger p85(handmedown), and currently a G23 which I bought in 04. The Glock has never felt right to me, and after shooting a friends P220, the G23 is gettin' traded in for a P229!

A salesmen told me recently, though, to avoid newer production Sigs. He claims they're having quality issues, and to look for an older german made Sig. Can anyone give me a little advice on this? Thanks in advance, and sorry if this a common topic for you guys. Again, i'm a noob...:lol:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I got my first Sig just a few weeks ago so I am not super expert on them, but as I do with any firearm purchase I spend hours upon hours researching my purchase before and after I buy something. I have researched, not only the p229 I have, but basically all Sigs in general. From what I have been able to come up with is quality issues, and Sig ,don't go hand in hand. Every manufacturer has a problem once in a while but I have seen much fewer quality issues with Sig than any thing else I have researched so far. Their 1911 had some problems when they first came out but from what I have been able to find recently is those problems have been largely addressed. You may gets some post with different answers but this is what I have seen in the last 3 months of research on Sigs. 
It may come from over 15 years of experiencing so many different handguns, both due to my short attention span and the fact I just love to buy sell and trade guns as a hobby, but I NEVER take the advice of the guy behind the counter to mean any more than what the advice cost me. In fact I can't remember when I last asked the advice from some gun counter guy. They have their preferences and prejudices the same as the rest of us, and it is reflected in their advice.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I agree with Maximo. Never pay to much mind to the guy behind the counter as they will tell you anything to get you to buy. Know what you want, check the gun out real good, and see what the lowest price is. If he tries to preasure you, leave. There's more shops, shows, and ranges to buy from. Good luck.


----------



## DCFresh (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh believe me, no salesman is gonna sway me from buying a Sig, plain and simple! I'm pretty set on getting a 229, so I'm hoping I can find one used(preferably Sig CPO). In a perfect world I'll get my 229 for carry/range now, and I'll convince my fiance to buy me a 220 Elite for xmas next year!:smt111

Also, is there any major differences/improvements in the new 229s being made in NH, compared to the older German made models?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I've never heard such a thing. I traded my G30 for a SIG P220R45 SAO. Best trade I've ever made. The G30 just never fit me and didn't get the carry my other Glocks did. I'm on the SIG wagon for the time being. And I like it!


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

I recently bought a new P220 Compact. This was my first Sig. Quality issues? That is what issues out the end of the barrel. Quality. I heard of some ejector problems but ran through 150 rounds way, way to quickly, so I can only deduce that this isn't a problem on my Sig. I will tell you this, a mag loader is well worth the money. The MaLula in particular. If you purchase a DA/SA, practice decocking and shooting double action. This is worthwhile. It gets you used to the decocker and how convenient it is. I had so much fun shooting that day that I have purchased and am in the process of setting up to reload 45ACP ammo. I wish you only the best in your choice. :smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

DCFresh said:


> A salesmen told me recently, though, to avoid newer production Sigs.


I'm betting he couldn't sell you a newer production Sig, huh.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

The ONLY issues I've heard about have to do with their 1911 line of handguns, not the P series. From my post you can see I own a number of Sigs, mostly new production, and no problems whatsoever.


----------



## DCFresh (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the help! 

Quick question... What would you guys consider to be a fair price for a used/CPO P229? One under 10yrs old, maybe $600? If I can't find one at the local shops, then I'm gonna try my luck at the gunshow coming in March. Speaking of, since i've never been to a gunshow, what are the chances of finding a CPO Sig there for even less?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been drooling over the CPO's at Budsgunshop and gunbroker and just googling "Sig CPO" to cry over all the nice Sigs I can't buy yet.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Having had issues with S&W auto's I've switched to the SigSauer line. Great move on my part. I can tell you I purchased an used LEO trade-in 9mm P229 for $500.00. It was manufactured in 1994. In my area, a certain dealer always has LE trade-ins. I like 'em because they usually don't have alot of rounds down the barrel and they have to be serviceable at all times. They may need to be cleaned and polished, but they go bang.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

SigZagger said:


> It was manufactured in 1994.


Brings up a good question.. 
Is there a quick and painless way of telling the age of a Sig? 
I suppose by serial# or some other trick or documentation?


----------



## DCFresh (Jan 19, 2008)

babs said:


> Brings up a good question..
> Is there a quick and painless way of telling the age of a Sig?
> I suppose by serial# or some other trick or documentation?


exactly what I wanted to ask!


----------

